# Eheim 2227 or 2026



## afroturf (23 Oct 2009)

I'm setting up a new tank and have a choice of filter to use either the eheim professional II 2026 or a eheim 2227 'wet and dry'. I'm sure the 2227 should be the better filter but am a little unsure as to whether the filter suited to a planted tank setup using CO2. If anyone has any knowledge of the filters please give your opinion.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Oct 2009)

Hi,
    I'd always opt for the biggest baddest filter I could afford. 
2227 Pump Rating 277 GPH
2026 Pump Rating 251 GPH

2227 wins by a length. Why wouldn't it be suited to a planted tank?

Cheers,


----------



## afroturf (23 Oct 2009)

I remember in the past reading that with the 'wet and dry' filters caused co2 to leave the water colomn a lot quicker than conventional filters, can't seem to find where I read it unfortunatly.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Oct 2009)

Well that would only happen if the wet/dry chamber were not sealed. Then there would be out-gassing and loss of CO2. This is the same issue that sump type filters have so the thing to do is to minimize the splashing and more importantly to seal the sump so that the CO2 does not escape. In the case of the 2227 everything is sealed, so as long as there is no vapor lock the filter is fine. Flow and biomedia capacity are King & Queen so I'd go for it.

Cheers,


----------



## afroturf (26 Oct 2009)

Cheers for clearing that up for me I'll go with the 2227 then.


----------



## Neophyte (8 Nov 2009)

I've been using a 2227 for a few months on a 100ltr tank. Mine was second hand & had been used in a marine setup, so I replaced all the seals & boil cleaned the media. 

It's located in a small cupboard under the tank & I can't hear it in use   It's really good at what it does, but I have found that without the pre-filter in use, (Eheim say it's only needed for the first 6 - 8 weeks) the water tends to have "bits" floating about as there's no foam or polish filters fitted inside the canister. 

I've read the same as you about them not being recommended for CO2 injected planted tanks. I have my CO2 monitored & controlled with a PH controller. I've just used a 2kg fire extinguisher in about 6 weeks on my low'ish (about 1.5 wpg) densely planted tank. I've checked for CO2 leaks etc, none to be found. With the PH meter set to 7, the PH swings between PH 6.90 & 7.1 with the CO2 on/off. Gravel & rocks are neutral. The plants are pearling, & the fish are happy   

But, it seems to be using CO2 at a high rate compared to some I've read on this forum. So, having read the same posts as you, I've ordered a 2071, hopefully have it installed & running by next weekend    I'll let you know how I get on & if the CO2 usage goes down any.


----------



## Neophyte (12 Nov 2009)

The 2071 arrived Tuesday, fitted it in the evening.

All I did was to transfer a basket full of the sustrat pro from the 2227 into the 2071, along with the small amount of gunk from the bottom of the 2227 as well as all the aquarium water from it, thus filling the new filter with the old stuff. Connected it up to the existing pipes etc. Pressed the prime button three times & plugged it in. Yeah, it worked straight away   

Within an hour I could tell the difference, I could to turn the bubble count down as the PH dropped far easier than with the 2227. The PH also stay's more stable & the solenoid isn't firing half as much as before.    Day & a half later, & I'm still tweaking the CO2 - down - to get the optimum on/off period for the PH controller.

In my case, the 2227 definitely had a negative effect on the CO2/PH. I guess it's because the 2227 has an air intake on it & "washes" the CO2 out of the water with it's wet/dry action - or something like that


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Nov 2009)

If there is a port/tube that vents to atmosphere then this would allow out-gassing of CO2. Can this vent be closed on this model, or does that prevent the wet/dry action?

Cheers,


----------



## Neophyte (12 Nov 2009)

> If there is a port/tube that vents to atmosphere then this would allow out-gassing of CO2. Can this vent be closed on this model, or does that prevent the wet/dry action?



According to the Eheim manual, the vent can be plugged for a short period. This allows the filter to run continuously, (disabling the wet/dry feature), for use when medication has been administered & you need to filter through carbon by removing/replacing the substrat pro. I tried this method, but found it made the filter quite noisy - dunno why


----------

